# 298 Re Folding Bedroom Door



## hookandladder (Jan 8, 2012)

Really dislike folding door/screen between entrance and bedroom. Has any one ever come up with a more door like mod?


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

I investigated it... you can buy a door, identical to bathroom door and make the jam to fit the opening... I replaced the bathroom door knob with one from Home Depot so could easily get matching locking door know,,,, DW was really behind this. Door would be hinged on window side and open into the bedroom.

The problem I found is that we store the folding table, bins with water hoses, sewer ladder, stabilizer jacks etc between the bed and the window during travel... might be more difficult with the door in there.
Maybe not though... just leave the door open during travel.

At this point jury is out... I still might try it but door is not cheap from Keystone. I too am interested if anyone has tried it yet.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

The 298RE is probably my favorite non-bunkhouse model Outback, but I never noticed that the bedroom has the cheesy curtain instead of a door. From the floorplan, it looks like it would be easy to add a real door, but it may extend beyond the window when opened? The only problem there would be securing it in the open position when traveling, or having it bang up against the window treatments. Looks like there may be a bit more room to hinge it on either side, but have it open outward into the hallway. It's too bad that Keystone cheaps out on things like this, but they try to save a buck and a few pounds wherever they can.

Another option may be a bi-fold door. It's more of a closet door, but at least it's solid. I'm considering using one of those for our bunk room, but haven't had the time for another mod. I also need to figure out a stain color that will match the "cherry" cabinets in a 2012 10th Anniversary model. I think there's a thread here somewhere about stain colors but I can't find it right now.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We must have the same fabric accordion door on our 312. We also dislike the way that the fabric folds. Keystone tried to fix this situation by redesigning the room separating wall and only having 1 door, but that design didn't make it past the prototype. I remember that my grandparents had a wooden accordion door in their house several years ago. I am going to try to find something more along those lines.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

H2oSprayer said:


> We must have the same fabric accordion door on our 312. We also dislike the way that the fabric folds. Keystone tried to fix this situation by redesigning the room separating wall and only having 1 door, but that design didn't make it past the prototype. I remember that my grandparents had a wooden accordion door in their house several years ago. I am going to try to find something more along those lines.


Though not a big deal, I've been dreaming something up for this one on our units. Now that I've got the awning lights and hitch done, I can focus on making that dream a reality......with a solid door!!! A bifold door would be pretty easy, you'd just have to modify it to have the nice side face out of the bedroom and doors fold into the bedroom. Of course, you don't expect me to take the easy route, do ya?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

we also looked at options, but found drawbacks and couldn't find a good solution either

1) a sliding door would be wider than the space between the door opening and the bath opening
2) we put shoes etc. against the wall outside the bedroom, an accordian or opening out door would interfere with that option
3) a door opening in interferes with stuff we store next to the bed.

so, the only option we could think of is a accordian door with wood/plastic slats vs. the the fabric. Haven't looked into it yet.

Since most of the time it is just DW and I, we seldom use the door anyway, When kids/grandkids come along the fabric door works ok, so it hasn't moved up much on the "mod" priority list.

higher on the list is a bigger sink countertop and DW wants a 21" oven instead of the 17" oven, so I guess that's next on my list of mods.


----------

